# Recessed Grilles



## Purdone (Jan 6, 2005)

I saw a pic of recessed grilles on a GTO. They looked awesome. It had a different lower clip too. Does anyone know if these grilles will fit in a stock 04 clip? Thanks.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

I think it is part of a dealer installed appearance package for $2,995 for the '05. I don't think you can just buy the recessed grills(yet).


----------



## Purdone (Jan 6, 2005)

Yes, they are available, and yes they fit the stock 04 front clip.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

Purdone said:


> Yes, they are available, and yes they fit the stock 04 front clip.


You're a regular pro now, huh.


----------



## Purdone (Jan 6, 2005)

I try to give answers to questions when people ask them when I know the answer. I know, you have probably been around a long time and are sick of the same old questions, but you know what, some one else is always going to want to know the answer, reguardless of how many times it has been asked and answered. Complaining about it isn't really helping anyone.


----------



## Rhino74 (Oct 24, 2004)

You can buy the grill inserts,and you can do so now. I ordered mine a few days ago. It was under $250 for the pair. You need to pull the whole front bumper cover off to swap out the inserts, looks like a royal PITA to do, but the results look to be worth it. Come to think of it, every mod in my sig was a PITA to do, and they have all been worth it, so far.

http://www.gmpartsdirect.com/results.cfm?singlepart=1&AddPartNumber=12499616&partnumber=12499616


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

Purdone said:


> I try to give answers to questions when people ask them when I know the answer. I know, you have probably been around a long time and are sick of the same old questions, but you know what, some one else is always going to want to know the answer, reguardless of how many times it has been asked and answered. Complaining about it isn't really helping anyone.


You've got some things to learn. I won't be the only one to complain about this. It happens on every forum. That's why there's a SEARCH button.


----------



## Purdone (Jan 6, 2005)

I've been on plenty of forums. I've also found that search buttons suck on most of them. I've also found that there are plent of people who are going to bitch and attack others just cause they feel like or have nothing else to do. You've wasted your own time by posting "click the search button." You could have just clicked the back button.


----------



## Troy Roberts (Jul 30, 2004)

djdub & Purdone - Take it offline please. We don't need the bickering on the forum. :cheers


----------



## jerhofer (Oct 16, 2004)

Troy Roberts said:


> djdub & Purdone - Take it offline please. We don't need the bickering on the forum. :cheers


I agree. This forum is beginning to sound like the M3 Forum of a year or so ago which is why I don't follow it anymore. As my mother used to say, if you can't say something positive, don't say anything at all.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

jerhofer said:


> I agree. This forum is beginning to sound like the M3 Forum of a year or so ago which is why I don't follow it anymore. As my mother used to say, if you can't say something positive, don't say anything at all.


Wow, this sounds so different than everything else in any forum anywhere on the net. Please.  I helped Purdone with his questions, but also noticed he was asking the same questions on multipe threads. I merely helped him out by asking him to use the search button. No flaming just "words of wisdom", so that he doesn't get flamed for his actions. Everybody here needs to lighten up. This is all standard practice on any internet forum.


----------



## Troy Roberts (Jul 30, 2004)

Hopefully he won't get flamed for his actions. Please keep it civil here. No flaming of newbies (or long time members) for doing something so simple as asking a question in two places.

If you have a problem with a member pm me or 05GTO to take care of it. We would appreciate it if you would be helpful and friendly rather than rude to other members.

:cheers


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

Troy Roberts said:


> Hopefully he won't get flamed for his actions. Please keep it civil here. No flaming of newbies (or long time members) for doing something so simple as asking a question in two places.
> 
> If you have a problem with a member pm me or 05GTO to take care of it. We would appreciate it if you would be helpful and friendly rather than rude to other members.
> 
> :cheers


I'm not trying to be rude, nor do I feel that any of my posts were rude in nature. Under the other thread, I was the first to post the answer to Purdones question, with no sarcasm or flaming in any manor. On this thread, I jokingly said he was a pro on this subject and that was sarcastic due to my assistance with the query. I did not intend to be rude. But i guess it was my mistake not to add the :cheers to the end of my sarcasm.


----------



## Troy Roberts (Jul 30, 2004)

No prob. :cheers

I'm just trying to head off any of the flames of newbies that you referred to. I have seen it get a bit rough on new members on some forums and I'd like to keep that from happening here.

Of course the occasional newbie is going to come along that is going to do things so stupid that he'll get jumped on.  Hopefully we can keep that to a minimum.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

Troy Roberts said:


> No prob. :cheers
> 
> I'm just trying to head off any of the flames of newbies that you referred to. I have seen it get a bit rough on new members on some forums and I'd like to keep that from happening here.
> 
> Of course the occasional newbie is going to come along that is going to do things so stupid that he'll get jumped on.  Hopefully we can keep that to a minimum.


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :lol: :lol: :lol: :cheers


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

Just worry about the Vikings man...Nutin Elese


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

BLACKTHUNDERGTO said:


> Just worry about the Vikings man...Nutin Elese


Please.  :rofl: 



:cheers


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

djdub said:


> Please.  :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers


Dont get 2 confident man no T.O. is a big Loss and Simenou is not playin either....


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

BLACKTHUNDERGTO said:


> Dont get 2 confident man no T.O. is a big Loss and Simenou is not playin either....


Come on, it's Minnesota, the biggest choke artists in the NFL. I know you can say that about Philly the last 3 years, but at least they make the NFC Championship religiously.


----------



## RandyS (Dec 17, 2004)

Rhino74 said:


> It was under $250 for the pair. You need to pull the whole front bumper cover off to swap out the inserts, looks like a royal PITA to do


Actually it is easy. I installed mine yesterday. The whole front facia is held on with 5 tiny screws and two built-in snap clips. I had the front facia off in less than 3 minutes. 

Randy


----------



## bnvus (Nov 19, 2004)

djdub said:


> Come on, it's Minnesota, the biggest choke artists in the NFL. I know you can say that about Philly the last 3 years, but at least they make the NFC Championship religiously.


I have to agree with djdub. The NFC really has no competition against Philly...even with out T.O.

Philly has really come together as a team this year. However, come superbowl time...I think Indy will prevail. We' ll see this weekend when they play NE. It is going to be great game...provided the officiating is unbiased.


----------



## fffernan (Dec 9, 2004)

bnvus said:


> I have to agree with djdub. The NFC really has no competition against Philly...even with out T.O.
> 
> Philly has really come together as a team this year. However, come superbowl time...I think Indy will prevail. We' ll see this weekend when they play NE. It is going to be great game...provided the officiating is unbiased.


Ya cause im sure all the refs get together and decide that they dont like Indianapolis for some reason or another.

-Frank


----------



## ejko (Dec 28, 2004)

Randy S.

May be a dumb question, but is the area behind the existing grills painted? In other words, do you need to paint any of the fascia after you install the autocross grills?

Thanks!


----------



## RandyS (Dec 17, 2004)

ejko said:


> Randy S.
> 
> do you need to paint any of the fascia after you install the autocross grills?
> 
> Thanks!


No, they pop right in the existing holes.


----------



## ArmyRctr04GTO (Oct 31, 2004)

RandyS said:


> No, they pop right in the existing holes.


RandyS

Could you post a pic of your car? I would like to see what they look like on a real car. Thanks.


----------



## mhaass (Jan 11, 2005)

I got mine yesterday with new hood and spoiler. Do you need to paint the grills or just install


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Just install, I stock the grilles @ $249.99/ set if anyone needs. Also we stock the '05 complete hoods at $849.99 if anyone is interested! :cheers


----------



## Legionaire (Jan 23, 2005)

ArmyRctr04GTO said:


> RandyS
> 
> Could you post a pic of your car? I would like to see what they look like on a real car. Thanks.


Heres a pic of my 05 sitting at the dealer.

http://www.gtoforum.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/512/sort/1/cat/509/page/1


----------



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Randy,

Love the hood... can you give round-a-bout figures on total cost for hood, paint and installation.?

And... how do you like the hood...? Did you change your airbox...?

(For anyone else... my <SEARCH> button broke...) :cheers


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

I like the recessed grilles. I have flat black rally stripes on the black gto that are centered with the grilles.

the recessed ones should set the stripes off better than the smooth oem

might just have to get one  

don't care at all for that facia, gawdy, ricer look, imo


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

1250.00 for hood, installed, painted and all, no need to swap airbox :cheers
I realize that wasn't directed at me, just trying to help :cheers


----------



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey GTODEALER... Thanks for the info... It's too bad I'm all the way up here in Mass... I think I read in another thread that you were stocking the 05 hoods for the 04's... I'll have to check with my dealership to see if they're doing the same... would be nice..!  Hopefully, they'll be pretty reasonable about cost.

Thanks again.! arty:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

If not we'll try to sell it and ship it for about the same price(minus paint) let me know if you're interested!! :cheers


----------

